# Anyone having trouble with quotes?



## jasper7 (Jul 7, 2016)

When I push the quote button a box with the member's screen name appears but no other text is with it.  It seems to be only happening on one thread though.  Other members have used the quote function, but I am unable to.  The thread is titled First PP.  And, yes I'm on desktop mode.


----------



## tropics (Jul 7, 2016)

Jasper7 said:


> When I push the quote button a box with the member's screen name appears but no other text is with it.  It seems to be only happening on one thread though.  Other members have used the quote function, but I am unable to.  The thread is titled First PP.  And, yes I'm on desktop mode.


Did you try Mobile mode ?

Richie


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 7, 2016)

I just tried to quote using the mobile site, I'm not sure how that site works.  I hit the quote button, but there was no text that I could see.  But I may just be confused as to what it would look like, I've never used the mobile before.  It appears to be just that one thread, so its not really a problem, I guess.  I was just curious if any one else had the same issue, on that or any other thread.  Its like the guy that goes to the doctor and says "it hurts when I raise my arm over my head", and the doctor says"then don't raise your arm over your head".  I posted without quotes.  Thanks for the response.


----------

